# Best coldwater algae eater?



## bettyboop

I have a 65 gal goldfish tank and need something to eat the algae on the glass and rocks, etc. I have been just cleaning it off, but would rather have a fish that does it for me. 
I had a large beautiful sailfin pleco years ago with goldfish and when he got over 8" he started attacking them at night. I love plecos but dont want to repeat that horror story with these goldfish. Also dont want anything that will mature to over 8" or 9" in size if possible. Any suggestions? Thanks, Betty


----------



## 2wheelsx2

How about a hillstream loach or two? http://www.loaches.com/articles/hillstream-loaches-the-specialists-at-life-in-the-fast-lane


----------



## kelly528

I was looking for an algae cleaner in my goldie tank a while ago and gathered that hillstream loaches do best in a species tank with lots of powerheads and igh currents.

How about a bristlenose pleco? They absolutely mow down algae. I have one in my 50g fancy tank and he's doing great. Sure they're not 'cold water' but recent thought on fancy goldfish suggests they actually do better when kept in the low to mid 70s. My tank is at 74 right now and everyone is doing great! A heater will also prevent temperature swings that unheated tanks are prone to.


----------



## ncutler

Make sure you look into Florida Flagfish, they tend to like the 3D algae (thread, hair etc) more, but they specifically like water a little cooler.


----------



## clintgv

Bristlenose plecos are great eating of the glass. And plus they don't get very big 
I used to also clean glass by hand until i put a couple of bristlenose plecos in and they did the job .


----------



## kelly528

Yeah I have one juvie and I already feel like I wasted my money on a magfloat!!!


----------



## charles

clintgv said:


> Bristlenose plecos are great eating of the glass. And plus they don't get very big
> I used to also clean glass by hand until i put a couple of bristlenose plecos in and they did the job .


Not for cold water...


----------



## kelly528

charles said:


> Not for cold water...


If she heats the tank they should be fine at 72-74 right? A lot of people opt to heat their fancy goldfish tanks to the low 70s to promote coloration and overall health.


----------



## clintgv

charles said:


> Not for cold water...


Oops. At First I thought it said freshwater haha sorry about that.
But yes Charles is right not for cold water though


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

sucker fish right out of the Fraser. i know Prince George you just leave a worm on the bottom and you will catch them all day


----------



## RD.

Dr. Erik Johnson, a world renowned Goldfish and Koi Veterinarian, and author of Fancy Goldfish:Complete Guide to Care and Collecting, recommends keeping the fancy species of goldfish in the mid to upper 70's. (Orandas, Ryukins, Ranchus, etc) BN plecos will do fine in these temperature ranges. 

Also, many native fishkeepers have successfully kept BN plecos at much cooler temps with no issues, I've heard of BN plecos breeding in water as cool as 64F. I kept a large male albino BN pleco in a native tank where the temp remained in the upper 60's year round, and the fish seemed as healthy as any other BN that I have ever owned.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Certainly the tank bred BNP's have been domesticated so long that their original requirements may not be relevant anymore. Whether to keep BNP's with goldfish is a personal question, kind of like whether you want to keep Congo Tetras or Tiger Barbs in with your Angelfish. Is it ideal? No. Will it work? Yes.


----------

